# Official "I Got A Wii!" Thread!



## Bulerias (Nov 17, 2006)

*to be opened on Saturday night*


----------



## Sporge27 (Nov 19, 2006)

Might I say my mission was accomplished.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 19, 2006)

I got it and TP, but my mom won't lemme open TP till the 25th of december     
oh well, at least I have wii sports...


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 19, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Might I say my mission was accomplished.


 *throws rocks*


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Nov 19, 2006)

SO?! What do you think of it? Don't keep me waiting!


----------



## Gabby (Nov 19, 2006)

Lucky.*Jions storm in triwing rocks*


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 19, 2006)

GOT IT!!!!!!!!!! YES!!!!


----------



## Sporge27 (Nov 19, 2006)

POKEFAB said:
			
		

> SO?! What do you think of it? Don't keep me waiting!


 Well so far I like Wii Sports.  I haven't played TP yet cause my room mate is sleeping....soooo I was playing sports with the sound off, but I have to say they make it more real than I thought, it takes a little to get the controls, partially because they are rather real.  

On another note, I need to work on my golf swing.

and to Storm...... Rocks won't change what I got!


----------



## Gabby (Nov 19, 2006)

How does it play is it wonderful?!


----------



## Triforce3force (Nov 19, 2006)

Got it, can't touch it. Grr.  <_<


----------



## Sporge27 (Nov 19, 2006)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> How does it play is it wonderful?!


 I should say so, I just wish I had more space in my dorm room now, 4 people will never fit, and 2 is even pushing its limits.

I really like how the controllers do connect easily and are very good at sensing angles and directions.  Oh I am very happy, but ever so tired, being up for almost 24 hours is taking its toll    
:'(				 but I want to play, and my roomate is sleeping!


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Nov 19, 2006)

Technically, I do have one. I saw my mom order one. That'll be for Christmas.


----------



## Gabby (Nov 19, 2006)

4 people wow how do you swing with even 2?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 19, 2006)

Let me tell ya about Wii Sports.... I thought it'd be some cheap, overhyped game.

But man, was I wrong.  This game is great.  Boxing is the best, but all the games are really fun.  Me and my brother have been playing it non-stop the whole morning since we got back from Target.  It's so fun!!!!


----------



## Gabby (Nov 19, 2006)

Now I have to suffer the horrible fate of not having a wii.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Nov 19, 2006)

Wii > everything

Yeah, I got it, it pwns!


----------



## Grawr (Nov 19, 2006)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Let me tell ya about Wii Sports.... I thought it'd be some cheap, overhyped game.
> 
> But man, was I wrong.  This game is great.  Boxing is the best, but all the games are really fun.  Me and my brother have been playing it non-stop the whole morning since we got back from Target.  It's so fun!!!!


 Wii sports is great, but I like tennis the best.

Also, I cant believe all the stuff it is capable of once you hook it up to the internet (I havent time to do so just yet, but I'll get to it eventually) Like, weather, news, and that message thing which I dont really understand so far. I just created my "Mii" and I'm up here waitin' for my bro to get done with his!


----------



## Tennis=Life (Nov 19, 2006)

The hooking up thing won't work.  We search for the signal, it finds the router but keeps testing and testing when it's testing.  and it has our router for connection 1 but it doesn't work.


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 19, 2006)

I got it.  I spent 14 HOURS CAMPING OUT TO GET IT.  I got the Wii, TP, and an extra controller set.


----------



## SL92 (Nov 19, 2006)

I gots a Wii this morning =D Tennis is the best Wii sport. I waited by the Walmart door from 4:30 to 8:00, and was first in the 18 person line =D Me and my brother, who was 2nd in line, both are fooling around with our Wiis now.


----------



## Grawr (Nov 19, 2006)

[quote="Shadow_] I gots a Wii this morning =D Tennis is the best Wii sport. I waited by the Walmart door from 4:30 to 8:00, and was first in the 18 person line =D Me and my brother, who was 2nd in line, both are fooling around with our Wiis now. [/quote]
 You guys got two Wiis?


----------



## SL92 (Nov 19, 2006)

Gengar said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_] I gots a Wii this morning =D Tennis is the best Wii sport. I waited by the Walmart door from 4:30 to 8:00, and was first in the 18 person line =D Me and my brother, who was 2nd in line, both are fooling around with our Wiis now.


You guys got two Wiis?    			 [/quote]
 Yup.


----------



## Tyler (Nov 19, 2006)

Shadow_] [quote="Gengar said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_] I gots a Wii this morning =D Tennis is the best Wii sport. I waited by the Walmart door from 4:30 to 8:00, and was first in the 18 person line =D Me and my brother, who was 2nd in line, both are fooling around with our Wiis now.


You guys got two Wiis?    			 [/quote]
Yup. [/quote]
 Wha, why??????     			 That could have been mine.  :gyroiddoh:


----------



## Duke (Nov 24, 2006)

In your face! I got the Wii! :evillaugh:  
:rofl:	  :eh:  :lol:


----------



## JJRamone2 (Nov 24, 2006)

Duke said:
			
		

> In your face! I got the Wii! :evillaugh:  
:rofl:	  :eh:  :lol:


 why are you being mean about it? Yeah...you got a wii, so did alot of people, you aren't special no matter what your mom tells you. Honestly you could have said that in a nicer way, like...y'know, "hey guys I got one too, wanna share friend codes?"

Sorry for acting a little mean myself but I have to get my point across.


----------



## dragonflamez (Nov 24, 2006)

I have got a Wii.

Go Launch Day.


----------



## Dark Mirage (Nov 24, 2006)

I got maced because i refused to let a lady cut in front of me I later Punched her in the stomach after i recovered (only because she maced me over a place in line , come on people this is getting ridicoulouds its only a game system fwi she ended up getting one and me not i have the worst luck)

I do however have Games for the wii so i can wait for other people to get it i dont want to get maced i shouldnt have gone day after thanksgiving


----------



## Duke (Nov 24, 2006)

Dark Mirage said:
			
		

> I got maced because i refused to let a lady cut in front of me I later Punched her in the stomach after i recovered (only because she maced me over a place in line its ridicoyulous this is going too far.).
> 
> I do however have Games for the wii so i can wait for other people to get it i dont want to get maced i shouldnt have gone day after thanksgiving


 That's mean.


----------



## Dark Mirage (Nov 24, 2006)

Duke said:
			
		

> Dark Mirage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SHE MACED ME FOR NO REASON THEY HAD 29 WII'S SHE WAS NINTH IN LINE ITS R-I-D-C-O-U-L-O-U-S SHE WOULD GET ONE ANYWAY SHE NKNEW IT I TOLD HER THAT.. anyway yeah she maced me and i dont hit girls but she looked like a man anyway  

coincidently she lives across the street come around new years eve im launching artilerry shells out of my fireworks gun (made it out of pvc pipe i still have rough blue prints) like from when i was 10 if you want em.) anyway if her hous catches on fire -its the manufacterers fault... her lawns dirty and shes crazy literaly adult protection services wont do anything about it ... She peed in her ditch one day shes like fifty worst thing ive ever seen EVER


Like i said thoguh at least i was able to get twilight princess, wii sports(ordered online) , and Red Steel just no wii   
-_-


----------



## JJRamone2 (Nov 24, 2006)

Dark Mirage said:
			
		

> Duke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Whoah, good luck with the firework thing.


----------



## Dark Mirage (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks . Ill need it i might switch to bottle rockets more beleivable , way more beleivable


----------



## ??creativegirl?? (Nov 24, 2006)

I wub my Wii....   
:wub:


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 24, 2006)

??creativegirl?? said:
			
		

> I wub my Wii....   
:wub:


 me 2!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 24, 2006)

Same here, but I can't touch it till Christmas.(Crap!)


----------



## AndyB (Nov 25, 2006)

Same here for christmas.
I hope!!


----------



## Duke (Nov 25, 2006)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> Duke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have all nintendo machines! :gyroidgrin:  :gyroidtongue:    
B)			  :eh:  :yes:   
:yawn:	  :evillaugh:  
:rofl:	  :llama:


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 25, 2006)

Duke said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Shut up you n00b.


----------



## Nin10 (Nov 25, 2006)

No need to flame. I cant get 1 till my birthday or 8th grade graduation. :no:


----------



## dragonflamez (Nov 25, 2006)

Duke said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Nov 25, 2006)

im waiting till i get more money/more games come out/it gets dvd playback abilities/is avalible in more colors.


----------



## Duke (Nov 25, 2006)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Duke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What's that?


----------



## Grawr (Nov 25, 2006)

Duke said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 25, 2006)

well, i dont think nintendo wants to admit the vb existed either...go easy on him guys.      





p.s.-any more flaming in here and very very bad things happen.


----------



## Grawr (Nov 27, 2006)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> well, i dont think nintendo wants to admit the vb existed either...go easy on him guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   			 lol...sorry. I forgot how young he was for a second... 
By the way, Darth, I dont think your WiiConnect24 is set up correctly or something, cuz' it never lets me Wiimail you...   
:huh:


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 27, 2006)

Gengar said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i know...isaid were not online yet...but that should change rly soon.


----------



## Grawr (Nov 27, 2006)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## big (Nov 29, 2006)

Ardy got one YAY FOR ME I OWN!w00t


----------



## SMRPG1 (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm like 11 days late.

But I got a Wii on launch.


----------



## Gabby (Nov 30, 2006)

I am gettin a wii on monday.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Dec 1, 2006)

got one on my birthday (26th) turns out my mom pre ordered it. I got all the network stuff up and running, 40 miis, LoZ twilight princess, first Loz for virtual consol, 3500 points left, and Wii sports.


----------



## Bulerias (Dec 1, 2006)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> got one on my birthday (26th) turns out my mom pre ordered it. I got all the network stuff up and running, 40 miis, LoZ twilight princess, first Loz for virtual consol, 3500 points left, and Wii sports.


 So _that's_ why you haven't been on recently.     

Congrats on the nice package.  That's a great starter kit.  Speaking of which, let's detail what I got for launch... Just for fun. >_>

Wii Console (With Wii Sports)
The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
5000 Wii Points (before spending 800 points on F-Zero)
F-Zero
5 Miis

That's what I was with on day one...  As of right now, I have...

Wii Console (With Wii Sports)
The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
500 Wii Points (I'll add more once I get money on Christmas... still saving for Ice Hockey though!)
F-Zero
Bonk's Adventure
Bomberman '93
The Legend of Zelda (NES)
50 Miis

...Yeah... >_>


----------



## Micah (Dec 6, 2006)

I finally got a Wii this morning after an 8 hour wait in Wal-Mart. The console is awesome and it felt like I'd been playing for a long time. Some action like moving the Wiimote away and close to you are difficult to master. My parents LOVED Wii Sports and it's hard to get them to stop playing which is awesome!


----------



## Gabby (Dec 6, 2006)

I got mine and I am proud


----------



## Fanghorn (Dec 25, 2006)

I just got mine yesturday Christmas eve. When I got it, I let out a little "Wheee!"

My parnets think its the best system ever, becuase my mom, and my grandma, and my sister all fan FUN playing together.

I'll write an article on it later.      

( BTW, its Christmas morning, and im waiting for my parnets to get up )


----------



## Tyler (Dec 25, 2006)

WIIIIII!!!!

I got Wii Sports, TP, Monkey Ball and Truma for Christmas!  :santagyroid:


----------



## Brewster (Dec 25, 2006)

I hope I just get it today...


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 25, 2006)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> I just got mine yesturday Christmas eve. When I got it, I let out a little "Wheee!"
> 
> My parnets think its the best system ever, becuase my mom, and my grandma, and my sister all fan FUN playing together.
> 
> ...


hey, you got one? Awesome     
I got TP, red steel, and CoD 3. I also got an extra controller and SD card, so I can put pictures on it now.

And, I have 51 one miis now


----------



## Fanghorn (Dec 25, 2006)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Fanghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 26, 2006)

Meh, so yesterday, when we were opening presents, my sister got A WII!!!!

My mom, dad, sister, and I play it all the time.


----------



## goobashel (Dec 27, 2006)

I got mine for x-mas...Yes!!!!!


----------



## TheGremp (Apr 9, 2007)

I got mine sometime late Dec.

I was watching TV with my parents, and my bro came and said he bought some soda to try and throw me off (which didn't work, I knew something was going down lol) then he said it was a special kind of soda, it was called the Wii, he lifted it up from behind the couch and I jumped up and down for the next minute lol

then I found that the disc reader had problems     

we were lucky enough to get a replacement like a week  after we ordered it


----------



## AndyB (Apr 23, 2007)

I finally got one.
YAHOO!!!
I'm so happy, look >


----------



## beakmanthegreat (Apr 24, 2007)

I just bought a wii on z-bay! WOOHOO!


----------



## Monkey09 (Apr 29, 2007)

Ha ha a little late but hey I finally got one it was im possible here In El Paso...every week a store got 10 wiis I would have had one on launch day but my friends dad failed to take us as planned...sniff...sniff...well I have the wii wii sports and wii play sometime this week ill get Call of duty or godfather my friend lent me TP.


----------



## Knightshot (Apr 30, 2007)

Monkey09 said:
			
		

> Ha ha a little late but hey I finally got one it was im possible here In El Paso...every week a store got 10 wiis I would have had one on launch day but my friends dad failed to take us as planned...sniff...sniff...well I have the wii wii sports and wii play sometime this week ill get Call of duty or godfather my friend lent me TP.


 congrats on having one. also you should get sonic of the secret rings.


----------



## Pichubro (May 5, 2007)

I finally got one.


----------



## Liquefy (May 24, 2007)

Woohoo, I just got a Wii!  When's the next AC/DnM game coming out?


----------



## Jeremy (May 24, 2007)

LIQUEFY! said:
			
		

> Woohoo, I just got a Wii!  When's the next AC/DnM game coming out?


 There's no info on it yet.  Most likely 2008 though.


----------

